# Circuito asociado al M67748H, Modulo de 2 etapas de RF



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 12, 2010)

Necesito urgente el esquema de circuito de componentes electrónicos asociado al módulo integrado, amplificador de RF de dos etapas: M67748H o similar. Por favor, estaré muy agradecido al que me facilita poner en operación el módulo en etapa de RF de un transmisor de FM, que estoy tratando de terminar.


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola amigo  este modulo es de un tx yaesu  que  tiene 5 pines  o no  que es de fabricacion mitsubishi  si es ese parese q*UE* tengo un esquema


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola colega Klein 1974:
                              Sea lo que sea, me gustaría que me envíe ese circuito por este medio, para poder intentar poner en operación el módulo Integrado. Desde ya le agradezco y mi correo es Leo las normas y las sigo o me editan los mensajes@forosdeelectronica.com o Si no voy a terminar con infracciones@el foro.


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 14, 2010)

Me siento apesadumbrado y pido disculpa al foro por mi total ignorancia a las normas establecida. Bueno ustedes dirán, si aun soy digno de permanecer y valerme en este foro y si me disculpan trataré de no cometer más esta falta.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

No te hagas problema. Sólo mantenete dentro de lo que marcan las normas 

Saludos


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 15, 2010)

Bueno!!! cualquiera comete errores en la vida, que por supuesto uno debe rectificar, gracias por el apoyo Cacho!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 15, 2010)

Pedro pablo, si tu ingresas el  codigo en el buscador de google, te salen sus caracteristicas y un esquema para su funcionamiento, pero por si acaso, su respuesta no es en la banda de broadcasting FM (88-108), saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 15, 2010)

Creo que estamos en presencia de un "Ley del Minimo Esfuerzo". Que los moderadores decidan.


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 16, 2010)

Creo que el Foro está para solicitar ayuda a los colegas y si uno está en condiciones de ceder información al colega,  también debe darlo, me pregunto ahora si no es ese la filosofía del Foro. Si por un pedido de información consideramos "Ley de menor esfuerzo", entonces no vale la pena ser miembro del mismo. Pues, si a mi me piden información se lo daría gustoso, ya que soy un docente jubilado y estuve 26 años en aula de Electricidad y electrónica. No lo se todo, pero, si algunas cosas. Gracias a los colegas que me apoyaron sin muestra de egoísmo!!! El intercambio de conocimiento es una parte de la formación integral de las personas.


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 16, 2010)

Moises:
         La información que me da por ese medio es incompleta. No tiene el esquema de componentes electrónicos asociados para su operación.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2010)

Estimado amigo, me gustaria saber en que banda deseas utilizar ese modulo, buscare mayor informacion y la subire al foro, un abrazo desde Lima Peru


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 16, 2010)

Bueno estimado amigo peruano Moises, estoy preparando un enlace en FM trabajara en la frecuencia de entre 150 y 175 Mhz. con una potencia de 7 W. Yo al mismo tiempo de subir mi pedido de ayuda a los colegas del foro, estoy buscando en todas las páginas y hasta ahora no lo encuentro, por lo que valoraré mucho su ayuda.Mi saludo y abraso desde la ciudad de Coronel Oviedo, república del Paraguay


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2010)

Estimado amigo, te envio en adjunto el esquema  de un handy yaesu, que consegui en la red, en una de las hojas esta la aplicacion del modulo solicitado, guia, ojala te sea util, un abrazo
moises calderon 
www.radiocanta.com


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 17, 2010)

Apreciado amigo  en la distancia Moisés Calderón:
                    Esto es lo que se llama ayuda desinteresada, y valoro mucho esta contribución tuya para solucionar mi problema, y me quedo en deuda contigo para cuando tu,  necesita,  y si puedo darte una mano lo haré con mucho gusto. Agradecido y retribuido el abrazo desde Paraguay.


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 17, 2010)

hola amigo pablo estube buscando el esquema del  modulo mpero no lo e logrado encontrar lo tube en un disco  y gracias al amigo moises calderon te hizo llegar el  esquema de todos modos lo buscare para q tengas otra alternativa cuidate   desde el peru


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 17, 2010)

Estimado amigo pedro pablo, entiendo que el objetivo de este foro es justamente darnos la mano,no todos disponemos de toda la informacion que deseariamos, ojala el archivo que subi, te sea de ayuda y lo hice con el mayor de los gustos,  en lo que pueda estoy a tus ordenes y de  todos los miembros del foro, no estas en deuda conmigo, un abrazo y seguiremos en contacto.


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 17, 2010)

Gracias Klein1974:
                       "El que abunda no daña" dice un refrán. Si aquí ya estoy proyectando con el esquema enviado por tu paisano Moisés, pero de igual manera es importante tener otras alternativas. Un abrazo desde Paraguay

Gracias Moisés: Terminado el proyecto te informaré el resultado. Un abraso hermano peruano y por supuesto quedo a sus órdenes!!!!


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola pedro pablo mir ESTE MODULO  TENGO  Y TE ENVIO EL PDF PARA QUE LO  EXAMINES  ESTOS MODULOS   TIENEN LOS TRANSEPTORES YAESU Y  KENWOODVer el archivo adjunto modulo m67748LR.pdf

Este es el  de yaesu ahi hay dos modulos   que estan en la etapa amplificadora ojala te sirvan y si  no se ve es  me envias tu mail para enviartelo por tu correo  ya que es muy grande y  no lo acepta enviar  por este medio  klein


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 20, 2010)

Gracias klein1974:
                       Si!!! así mismo es corresponde al Datasheet del módulo, estoy encantado por tu aporte, porque en ella están especificadas las tensiones de polarización correspondiente a cada pin. Un abrazo colega


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 20, 2010)

amigo pedro pablo si me envias tu correo te puedo enviar  mas  lo que pasa que este medio no admite mas de 2mb y el que tengo pesa 12mb asi que  si alguien  quiere me lo pide nada mas  ok    saludos


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, amigo klein1974
                        Mi correo es Cumplamos las normas@Forosdeelectronica.com y gracias por esa gentileza.
                        pedro pablo


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 22, 2010)

mira aqui te envio  este esquemita que logre  armar  y me funciono bien  solo que  hice una mala conexion   me refiero a que  le puse un condensador   en la salida  y lo conecte en la entrada  mejor dicho hice retroalimentacion y se  me deterioro pero  despues  de todo me funciono  bien


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Mar 22, 2010)

Amigo klein1974: 
                     Estoy muy agradecido y mi correo es Releé el mensaje número 3@este mismo hilo, porque vas a temrinar con una sanción.com
 Gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Una vez, advierto. Dos, habrá cometido un error. Tres es el límite.
> Y esta es la tercera vez que hacés lo mismo.


----------

